# Service Position Question



## whimsey (Oct 16, 2014)

When you have the blower resting on the auger housing does having oil and gasoline in the blower cause any problems with leakage, fouling or draining of the carb? When you right it how long should it sit before you start it? Forgive me if these seem like stupid questions but this is my first snow blower and I'm 60 .

Whimsey


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Hey whimsey, I'm 60 as well and got my first machine last winter and my education from the great folks here.
Gas tank below halfway is a good way to go, there is no effect on oil in the crankcase. You shouldn't have to wait much before you start the machine after righting it.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

Agreed

Crankcase oil has never been an issue u less you store the machine that way. Then you may discover that the crank seal isn't as good as you thought.

Fuel leaking from the fill cap is the bigger concern. How low it wants to be varies with tank design. One trick if it is too full is to remove the cap, cover the opening with a think plastic sheet (like a Wal-Mart bag) and screw the cap on. The plastic will make a full seal. I would not trust this for storage or leaving the machine unattended but it beats spilling fuel or siphoning for a quick fix or inspection.

Pete


----------



## rfsdave (Mar 9, 2015)

I like to shut off the fuel and run the carb dry before putting it in that position.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

rfsdave said:


> I like to shut off the fuel and run the carb dry before putting it in that position.


Yea, tipping it can stop the float from closing the fuel flow. It can cause fuel to leak from the air intake or flood the engine.

For the oil, just make sure your oil cap is on tight.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I always put down a drain pan or cardboard as I've had them leak from various places including the cap on the long oil dipstick tube. That cap would leak any other time but when you tip it up all the oil is resting against it. Just saves time cleaning up.

I have a battery operated kerosene pump I use to fill the riding mower that has come in real handy to fill and empty equipment, and they're cheap, under $15. So much easier than lifting a 5gal gas can.
BUT ... they are made for kerosene, not gasoline. (required by my lawyer)

HomeDepot, Walmart, Northertool, ...

DuraHeat Battery-Powered Siphon Pump-DH-20 - The Home Depot


----------



## whimsey (Oct 16, 2014)

All great ideas, thanks! I was thinking about running till it's good and hot then drain the old oil, not refill it yet and siphon the remaining gas as best as I can out of the tank. Tilt it, do my maintenance, right it fill it with oil and run it till the fuel runs dry. It's only a Troy-Bilt Storm 2410 but it suits my needs perfectly due to my limited space that I can through the snow and the steep hilly gravel driveway. After I install the impeller modification it should work really well on the EOD. I have to admit I'm addicted to this site . 

Whimsey


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

That sounds like a plan. Just don't forget a step, like adding the fresh oil, if the process spreads out over a few days  That's the sort of thing I'd do. 

I just close the fuel shutoff, and run the carb dry. I put a plastic sandwich bag over the opening on the fuel tank, and reinstall the cap. Then tilt it up into the service position. I've left it that way for a week plus, it eventually got a drip off the base of the oil fill tube, I think it was. But I had a tarp spread out anyhow, so it was easy to wipe up.


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

Another new owner here , the first time I tipped the machine into the service position I learned that I should have shut off the fuel line and ran it dry first


----------



## whimsey (Oct 16, 2014)

Unfortunately there is no fuel shut off valve or space to put one on this snow blower. But if I mainly empty the tank and "seal" the fill cap vent then I should be ok I'm thinking when I tilt it. 

Whimsey


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

whimsey said:


> All great ideas, thanks! I was thinking about running till it's good and hot then drain the old oil, not refill it yet


That's a deliberate plan for a planned project that will manage all of the variations.

If not refilling the engine crankcase immediately or I get a machine with critically low oil I pull the recoil rope out and tie a knot so it can't get back in. I provides an in your face reminder that it's not ready to run.

Pete


----------



## whimsey (Oct 16, 2014)

Spectrum said:


> That's a deliberate plan for a planned project that will manage all of the variations.
> 
> If not refilling the engine crankcase immediately or I get a machine with critically low oil I pull the recoil rope out and tie a knot so it can't get back in. I provides an in your face reminder that it's not ready to run.
> 
> Pete


I'll zip tie a note to the pull handle in large red letters "NO OIL" .

Whimsey


----------

